# IHS Darlington/Tees Talk "Dangerous Wild Animals Act - How it works in practise"



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

*IHS Darlington/Tees Talk "Dangerous Wild Animals Act - How it works in practise"*

Just to confirm that Greame Skinner will present a talk on Sunday 10th July 2011 entitled "Dangerous Wild Animals Act - How it works in practise". It will be held at the International Herpetological Society Darlington and Tees Valley branch meeting held at The Forresters Arms, Coatham Mundeville (just outside Darlington, 10 seconds from junction 59 of the A1).

Greame has a long term interest in venomous reptiles, and has a long term sizable collection of his own. Although Im unsure as to the content of the talk, I know that it will be a good one - and presented in an appealing manner as Greame always does! Oh, and his photography isnt bad either ;-)

Look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hope to see lots of peeps there!!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

awesome. what time is it on? As i will try and book holidays. hope your well Kev


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> awesome. what time is it on? As i will try and book holidays. hope your well Kev


Hi Ash

Long time no hear. Send my best to your mum!

Starts at 7.30, talk probably half hour later or there abouts. Lots of members get there early, some arrive at 7pm!

Take care.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I will be contacting Greame to see how he feels about presenting this talk after the sad news of the death of mutual friend in the last 24 hours. I'll update everyone about the talk as soon as I can.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Greames talk is going ahead as planned


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Dont forget this Sunday!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Come see some interesting stuff on DWA!!!

See you all there!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> Come see some interesting stuff on DWA!!!
> 
> See you all there!


Looking forward to it! Should be a good turn out, there is quite a lot of excitement about it!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who came and listened to my talk, hope you enjoyed!

regards


Graeme


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> Thanks to everyone who came and listened to my talk, hope you enjoyed!
> 
> regards
> 
> ...


On behalf of everyone, just wanted to say thanks very much for the interesting and informative talk last night. Everyone enjoyed it very much!

For those that missed it there is a repeat performance at the IHS sister branch at Tyne and Wear (the one held in Team Reptiles, Team Valley) in the near future. More details will follow from the branch themselves.

Thanks again Greame, good to catch up.


----------

